# How much do you charge for a cord of wood?



## Fyrebug (Sep 29, 2011)

Since there is so many folks with a chainsaw selling wood on this forum, i'd like to get a feel what a cord is worth nowadays.

I live in the city and get a face cord split and deliver for $95 each. Lenght is 12". It seems the price goes up $5 every year.


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Sep 29, 2011)

I get 150$ a cord(128 cu. ft.). Delivery is extra.


----------



## stihl in ky (Sep 29, 2011)

Up here in Northern Ky it goes for 75-110 dollars a face cord. Farther south it ranges from 45-75 dollars a face cord. I get 85 a face cord delivered for 10 extra within a certain distance. That's delivered, not stacked. My wood is about 18 inches.


----------



## Stihl-in-Ky (Sep 29, 2011)

I get 200$ per cord delivered up to 15 miles.


----------



## Kingsley (Sep 29, 2011)

Full cord $220
Face Cord $90
1/2 Face Cord $50

$1 a loaded mile to deliver. Will not deliver more than 25 miles.


----------



## chucker (Sep 29, 2011)

$225.00 for a full cord(128c.f.) = (160 thrown in) . $125.00 for a 1/2 cord..... or $35.00 for a 1/6th cord. delivered free up to 15 miles and $1.00 a loaded mile there after!


----------



## skidoo52 (Sep 29, 2011)

$180 per cord deliever within 15 miles


----------



## Encore (Sep 29, 2011)

Most places around here last year were $165-185. This year it seems it's jumped to $200 for a full chord. 

Scary thing is with propane prices the way they are this year, you're still saving a lot of money over propane by purchasing wood


----------



## Coldfront (Sep 29, 2011)

Around me everyone and there brother is selling pickup truck loads of 16" green oak wood split for $50-$60 a truck load delivered within 10 miles, farther away is extra. I figure a heaping 8 ft pickup bed of just thrown in wood will be around a 1/2 cord. So about $120 a cord on the high end. Honestly I don't think anyone around here sells dry seasoned wood.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 29, 2011)

Fyrebug said:


> I live in the city and get a face cord split and deliver for $95 each. Lenght is 12". It seems the price goes up $5 every year.



As has been explained on this Forum numerous times over the years, a *CORD OR SOME NUMERIC FRACTION THEREOF* is the only legitimate (and in many states legal) way to sell wood.

In this case Fyrebug is buying a bogus termed "face cord" for $95.00. Since a cord is 4'x4'x8' he is only getting 1/4 cord of wood vs. the 1/3 cord that stihl in ky delivers with his "face cord" with 18" logs. A simple illustration that shows how the use of non dimensional terms can result in people being ripped off.

While I know nothing of wood prices in Canada, I do know they have lots and lots of trees. With Fyrebug paying $380 per cord, I think I can safely say he is paying well above the market rate per cord in his area.

Deal only in the standard cord measurement or a fraction thereof and you will prevent this from happening.


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Sep 29, 2011)

210 a full cord [racked for volume before tossin it into trlr ] free deliv to 10 miles ,cut to custs length request , add 2-3 new custs each year ,and i dont advertise [happy custs do that for me] jk price has gone up about $10 a year for the last 4 yrs


----------



## tomtrees58 (Sep 29, 2011)

200 a cord + 75,00 to stack it we oney go 6 miles from my yard and sell 100 full cords a year


----------



## Buffhunter (Sep 29, 2011)

*Arizona*

Here in Arizona I get 325 a cord of oak with juniper kindling split delivered and stacked


----------



## blackdogon57 (Sep 29, 2011)

1.5 cord - $525
1 cord - $375
.5 cord - $210
.25 cord - $135

Don't like to leave the yard with less than 1 cord on board and rarely do. I have no problem with guys selling online for much less. They come 
and go and more often than not people get ripped off.


----------



## Mowingman (Sep 29, 2011)

I get $140.00/rick, (a "rick" is another name for a "face cord"). I charge $35.00 to deliver and stack each rick. will not deliver much over 20 miles (one way). So, if delivered, my price is $175/rick.
Jeff


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Sep 29, 2011)

I may have to rethink my prices.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 29, 2011)

Mowingman said:


> I get $140.00/rick, (a "rick" is another name for a "face cord"). I charge $35.00 to deliver and stack each rick. will not deliver much over 20 miles (one way). So, if delivered, my price is $175/rick.
> Jeff



A "rick" is not a recognized unit and does not answer the OP's original question as to what you charge for a cord. We need your price for 128 cubic feet of wood, not some indeterminate portion of that amount.


----------



## ridecaptain (Sep 29, 2011)

A (rick) was a well recognized term where i grew up in Ohio,goes back to the Steamboat era.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 29, 2011)

ridecaptain said:


> A (rick) was a well recognized term where i grew up in Ohio,goes back to the Steamboat era.


 
Actually, the only recognized unit of firewood in Ohio is the cord. Since a rick is "a well recognized term", perhaps you could you enlighten me as to how many square feet of wood it contains? The problem with your unit of measurement is that it only contains two dimensions (length x height) while we live in a three dimensional world. Without the third dimension you are dealing with an indeterminate quantity.


----------



## J1m (Sep 29, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> As has been explained on this Forum numerous times over the years, a *CORD OR SOME NUMERIC FRACTION THEREOF* is the only legitimate (and in many states legal) way to sell wood.
> 
> In this case Freybug is buying a bogus termed "face cord" for $95.00. Since a cord is 4'x4'x8' he is only getting 1/4 cord of wood vs. the 1/3 cord that stihl in ky delivers with his "face cord" with 18" logs. A simple illustration that shows how the use of non dimensional terms can result in people being ripped off.
> 
> ...



While Freyeburg is, in fact, in Maine - this guy's screen name is actually Fyrebug (fire bug) and his location states that he's in Canada.

BTW, You're correct about firewood selling in Maine. Under Maine law, firewood must be sold in one of three allowable units: standard cord, cubic foot, or loose thrown cord. 

Source:

Maine Department of Agriculture: Welcome


----------



## Fyrebug (Sep 29, 2011)

J1m said:


> While Freyeburg is, in fact, in Maine - this guy's screen name is actually Fyrebug (fire bug) and his location states that he's in Canada.
> 
> BTW, You're correct about firewood selling in Maine. Under Maine law, firewood must be sold in one of three allowable units: standard cord, cubic foot, or loose thrown cord.
> 
> ...


 
I think from now on, I'll be buying what they call here a full 'bush' cord. In other words a full cord.


----------



## J1m (Sep 29, 2011)

Fyrebug said:


> I think from now on, I'll be buying what they call here a full 'bush' cord. In other words a full cord.



Where are you seeing bush cord in that link? I see acceptable methods being cubic feet, standard cord or loose thrown cord. Nothing at all about a bush cord.

Damn, with all these different firewood measurements. Even on a site devoted to wood and wood products we can't all agree that a cord is 128 cubic feet??? :bang: A guy could get driven to drink with all the the bush, face, half face, rick, bushel or whatever the hell else is sold in your area!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 29, 2011)

J1m said:


> While Freyeburg is, in fact, in Maine - this guy's screen name is actually Fyrebug (fire bug) and his location states that he's in Canada.



Thanks for pointing that out, I had just popped over from the Chain Saw Forum and reading about the _*Freyburg*_ Fair this coming week. I edited my post to eliminate my brain fart. By the way, here is a link to the Woodsmen's Day events.

Woodsmen's Day


----------



## Fyrebug (Sep 29, 2011)

J1m said:


> A guy could get driven to drink with all the the bush, face, half face, bushel or whatever the hell else is sold in your area!


 
What?!? You need an excuse to drink?


----------



## J1m (Sep 29, 2011)

Fyrebug said:


> What?!? You need an excuse to drink?



No, certainly not...We've all got 365 of 'em right here:

Modern Drunkard Magazine


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 29, 2011)

J1m said:


> Damn, with all these different firewood measurements. Even on a site devoted to wood and wood products we can't all agree that a cord is 128 cubic feet??? :bang:



Ricks, ronks, ranks, face cords, bush cords, piles, truck loads, etc. are not units of measurement of wood as none contain any defined dimensions. As you state, a cord is 128 cubic feet of tightly stacked wood (usually measured as 4'x8'x4'). While some may contend that a "face cord" is defined, it would only be in two dimensions while volume requires a third dimension. I could deliver a load of 4" cookies and call it a "face cord" though it only contains a little over 10.5 cubic feet or 8.25% of a full cord and meet the definition.

Use of any term other than cord as a measure of firewood is simply to obfuscate the actual amount and rip off the consumer.


----------



## J1m (Sep 29, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> Thanks for pointing that out, I had just popped over from the Chain Saw Forum and reading about the _*Freyburg*_ Fair this coming week. I edited my post to eliminate my brain fart. By the way, here is a link to the Woodsmen's Day events.
> 
> Woodsmen's Day



Cool - thanks for the link! Yeah, the Fryeburg Fair is a pretty big event and has been for longer than any of us has been alive - but unfortunately I have to work this weekend. :mad2:


----------



## logbutcher (Sep 29, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> Ricks, ronks, ranks, face cords, bush cords, piles, truck loads, etc. are not units of measurement of wood as none contain any defined dimensions. As you state, a cord is 128 cubic feet of tightly stacked wood (usually measured as 4'x8'x4'). While some may contend that a "face cord" is defined, it would only be in two dimensions while volume requires a third dimension. I could deliver a load of 4" cookies and call it a "face cord" though it only contains a little over 10.5 cubic feet or 8.25% of a full cord and meet the definition.
> 
> Use of any term other than cord as a measure of firewood is simply to obfuscate the actual amount and rip off the consumer.



You go girl. Give 'em hell. :bang:

Origins of the "cord" are varied. One older def is a stack of 4' logs, piled, that measure 4'x4'x8'. Common use for pulp wood. At the mills here pulp is by weight anyhow. You harvest, then have it trucked green; the mills want the wood contents wet.
The 128 cu ft measure is another variable, whether tightly stacked or not, and sometimes loose, sometimes thrown. 
The only agreed measure is the overall 4x4x8. We've done this to death.

So G.S. let them rant with their local defs. Have a brew or good single malt on me. It's all meaningless when they don't come down for breakfast.:biggrin:


----------



## forestryworks (Sep 29, 2011)

$225 a cord @ 24" and 30" lengths (only two customers, lol!). Usually sell 2 and a half cord per year. Pocket money!

Less cutting, little more work on the splitting though.


----------



## doobie57z (Sep 29, 2011)

> Use of any term other than cord as a measure of firewood is simply to obfuscate the actual amount and rip off the consumer.


 That's quite a statement, prove it.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 29, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> Ricks, ronks, ranks, face cords, bush cords, piles, truck loads, etc. are not units of measurement of wood as none contain any defined dimensions. As you state, a cord is 128 cubic feet of tightly stacked wood (usually measured as 4'x8'x4'). While some may contend that a "face cord" is defined, it would only be in two dimensions while volume requires a third dimension. I could deliver a load of 4" cookies and call it a "face cord" though it only contains a little over 10.5 cubic feet or 8.25% of a full cord and meet the definition.
> 
> Use of any term other than cord as a measure of firewood is simply to obfuscate the actual amount and rip off the consumer.


 
I sell by the full cord... Cause I'm anal about things... $150.00 per... Delivery ranges from $10 - $40 depending on location... I know a few honest fellows selling by the rick... Not trying to cheat anyone, as a matter of fact, they'll cut you a pile 4' high and 8' long to any length you want up to 20"... In that instance, the $50 they charge is actually not enough in my opinion... The rick is all they know... Right wrong, or indifferent... I can't tell you how many folks call me wanting to know how much I'd charge for a rick... I then have to set about explaining to them what an actual "cord" is, and how the term "rick" fits into the picture... Guess what??? About 3 out of 10 give a crap...


----------



## thepheniox (Sep 29, 2011)

I do not sell wood and will continue to refer to my stacks as cords. They are really only face cord stacks but I like to call them cords. Man I love it when someone mentions face cord. Really gets the post count up. We all know when someone is paying around $50-100 for a cord it is a face cord and when it's $200-300 it a full cord. By the way where are you in Canada?


----------



## thepheniox (Sep 29, 2011)

Oh ya and since I burn it myself I'm not ripping anyone off.


----------



## cantoo (Sep 29, 2011)

Most wood here is sold by the face cord. Unlike some of the pros here though when someone is selling a face cord they say what the length is so I don't see what the problem is. It's still the buyers decision to take the wood or not so if they take it and get ripped off then oh well. Really doesn't matter what the price or size is as long both sides make the deal I'm thinking it doesn't matter to anyone else. I plan on selling by the trailer load, I have a 5x8 trailer and a 6x10 trailer. It will be so many dollars for the load, I don't care how much is on the trailer or on the pile later when they stack it. See it, like it, pay for it, get it, done deal. They don't like it then don't take it.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 29, 2011)

cantoo said:


> Most wood here is sold by the face cord. Unlike some of the pros here though when someone is selling a face cord they say what the length is so I don't see what the problem is. It's still the buyers decision to take the wood or not so if they take it and get ripped off then oh well. Really doesn't matter what the price or size is as long both sides make the deal I'm thinking it doesn't matter to anyone else. I plan on selling by the trailer load, I have a 5x8 trailer and a 6x10 trailer. It will be so many dollars for the load, I don't care how much is on the trailer or on the pile later when they stack it. See it, like it, pay for it, get it, done deal. They don't like it then don't take it.


 
So? how much you gonna charge for the trailer? And since I can't see it... How much is on it???
:amazed:


----------



## 066Bigbear (Sep 29, 2011)

One cord of red oak has the heating equivalent of 108 US gallons (90 imperial gallons; 409 litres) of fuel oil. The price for a cord of mixed hard wood in 2010 ranged from $50 in parts of Tennessee, $60 in parts of Michigan, $80 in Kentucky, $200 in the US Pacific Northwest and Atlantic Northeast to $400 on the East Coast. [7] A face cord of fire wood cut to 16", split, delivered and stacked cost $100-125 in Chicago.




The cord is a unit of measure of dry volume used in Canada and the United States to measure firewood and pulpwood. A cord is the amount of wood that, when "ranked and well stowed" (arranged so pieces are aligned, parallel, touching and compact), occupies a volume of 128 cubic feet (3.62 m3).[1] This corresponds to a well stacked woodpile 4 feet (122 cm) wide, 4 feet (122 cm) high, and 8 feet (244 cm) long; or any other arrangement of linear measurements that yields the same volume.
The name cord probably comes from the use of a cord or string to measure it.[2]


Just in case anyone was unable to just google it here it is hope this answers all the questions that you might have. Oh and by the way I sell a "CORD" (128cf) for 135 plus sales tax


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Sep 29, 2011)

J1m said:


> Where are you seeing bush cord in that link? I see acceptable methods being cubic feet, standard cord or loose thrown cord. Nothing at all about a bush cord.
> 
> Damn, with all these different firewood measurements. Even on a site devoted to wood and wood products we can't all agree that a cord is 128 cubic feet??? :bang: A guy could get driven to drink with all the the bush, face, half face, rick, bushel or whatever the hell else is sold in your area!


 
A cord is 128 cu.ft. a rick should be 42.66 cu.ft. or 1/3 of a cord.I stack and sell my wood in ricks and price them in ricks.($60) or cords ($150) Discount for volume.My ricks are 18" x4'x8' actually a little more than 1/3 of a cord because I like to give people their moneys worth and I like return customers.People around here know what a rick is and what a cord is.I could say $60 for 1/3 of a cord but it's just easier to say a rick.


----------



## buildmyown (Sep 29, 2011)

Not a seller but a cord around here of mixed hardwood delivered is $300-$400.


----------



## cantoo (Sep 29, 2011)

Hedgerow, little too far to deliver so no sale. I only plan on delivering within 15 miles and the trailer will be sitting on my laneway, no advertising so only sales will be to people driving past. Like I said I don't care how much is on the trailer, I'll put a price on it and they can take it or leave it.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 29, 2011)

cantoo said:


> Hedgerow, little too far to deliver so no sale. I only plan on delivering within 15 miles and the trailer will be sitting on my laneway, no advertising so only sales will be to people driving past. Like I said I don't care how much is on the trailer, I'll put a price on it and they can take it or leave it.


 
Crap... I was hopping you could just tow it down here to southern MO and just leave the trailer under it...


----------



## Mowingman (Sep 29, 2011)

I sell by the rick because:
1. A rick is a very accurate way to sell wood. The customer knows exactly what he is buying. If he wants 18" length wood, he knows he will get a 4x8 stack of 18" long wood. If he wants 20" lengths, he will get a 4x8 stack of 20" length wood.
2. The guy I took over the business from has sold wood here by the rick for over 45 years.
3. Everyone within 100 miles of here sells wood by the rick.
4 All wood cutters who supply me sell by the rick
5. A cord, which is 128 CF, is very hard to measure out when you are selling/buying wood of lenghts other than 24"
Just a little someting to think about here.
For you guys who sell wood by the cord that is some other length than 24". How do you, or the customer know that they are getting a true cord? Do you have the wood all prestacked into various size shaped piles, based on the lenght of the pieces, then measure every pile before you sell it to the customer?
What if you are selling 24" wood, and some of the pieces are a little under 24", or some are longer than 24"? Are you then cheating the customer since he is getting short pieces here and there? Or, are you cheating yourself since a few pieces might be over 24".
Now, to address the original question, I get $280/cord for 24" long wood, which I sell as 2 ricks. I get 
$373.00/cord for 18" wood (which I would have to sell as 2.67 ricks of 18" wood at $140/rick.)
Ok, I am tired, but I think my math is correct.
Anyway, I am sticking with selling ricks, as that is the way the market works here.
Jeff


----------



## forestryworks (Sep 29, 2011)

Mowingman said:


> I sell by the rick because:
> 1. A rick is a very accurate way to sell wood. The customer knows exactly what he is buying. If he wants 18" length wood, he knows he will get a 4x8 stack of 18" long wood. If he wants 20" lengths, he will get a 4x8 stack of 20" length wood.
> 2. The guy I took over the business from has sold wood here by the rick for over 45 years.
> 3. Everyone within 100 miles of here sells wood by the rick.
> ...


 
I scale the logs and take off 15% or so and then add an armload or two extra, depending on how much extra my buyers pay me. And they ALWAYS pay extra. This works better for me than falling, processing, stacking, measuring, loading, and then unloading. I only stack once or not at all.

You'll never get EXACTLY the volume of a cord, you'll either be a little over or a little under. I've always sold a little over since they pay so well.


----------



## BSD (Sep 29, 2011)

make it stop!


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 29, 2011)

Mowingman said:


> I sell by the rick because:
> 1. A rick is a very accurate way to sell wood. The customer knows exactly what he is buying. If he wants 18" length wood, he knows he will get a 4x8 stack of 18" long wood. If he wants 20" lengths, he will get a 4x8 stack of 20" length wood.
> 2. The guy I took over the business from has sold wood here by the rick for over 45 years.
> 3. Everyone within 100 miles of here sells wood by the rick.
> ...


 
Damn... I wish I could get $300 a cord here... The funny thing is, for those of us who are trying to bring a product to market, and please customers, this measurement thing can be a real pain... I had a fellow stop by Tuesday morning and said he'd take everything I got... I had 20 cords left... Problem is, he started measuring, and decided he didn't want 2 of the stacks cause they were too long... He re-sells it in KC, and most of his customers want 16" and under... He said he could sell all the 12 and 14" he could get his hands on. But the 18 and 20 that's popular around here just wouldn't fly... Guess we're gonna have to break it down into cubic inches...
:crazy1:


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 29, 2011)

BSD said:


> make it stop!


 
Now THAT'S funny right there!!!
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## GeeVee (Sep 29, 2011)

Mowingman said:


> I sell by the rick because:
> 1. A rick is a very accurate way to sell wood. The customer knows exactly what he is buying. If he wants 18" length wood, he knows he will get a 4x8 stack of 18" long wood. If he wants 20" lengths, he will get a 4x8 stack of 20" length wood.
> 2. The guy I took over the business from has sold wood here by the rick for over 45 years.
> 3. Everyone within 100 miles of here sells wood by the rick.
> ...


 
Your math is not correct. In about third grade you start learning "most common denominator" You might have been sick that year.


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Sep 29, 2011)

There really ain't no reason to get ugly, whatever you and your customers can be happy with, whether you call it thingamajiger or whatever, as long as everybody gets a fair shake.
I know one guy who gets 50$ a pickup load.You go by his place, load your truck with as much or as little as you want,6' or 8' bed no matter.He's happy, his customers are happy.That's what matters.


----------



## blackdogon57 (Sep 29, 2011)

redheadwoodshed said:


> There really ain't no reason to get ugly, whatever you and your customers can be happy with, whether you call it thingamajiger or whatever, as long as everybody gets a fair shake.
> I know one guy who gets 50$ a pickup load.You go by his place, load your truck with as much or as little as you want,6' or 8' bed no matter.He's happy, his customers are happy.That's what matters.




well said !


----------



## Mowingman (Sep 29, 2011)

I am too tired to do math, worked 14 hours yesterday, got 5 hours sleep, and worked 12 hours again today.
Anyway, my point is, that when selling by the rick, you do actually make more money/(cord), as the wood length decreases.
As mentioned, the customers have been happy for 40 years+, and I am happy.
Jeff


----------



## anymanusa (Sep 30, 2011)

I used to pay $80 for a face cord or 'rick'. Now I cut my own.


----------



## 1harlowr (Sep 30, 2011)

As long as the customer is happy, that's all that matters. If they want a truck load, and are happy with it, who's business is it other than the sellers and buyers. 

Next thing some of you will want is to make sure that $50 truck load of wood has $3.50 in taxes added. Oh and don't forget to claim that $50 on your taxes this year. Now that $50 load is 
$50+ $3.50 for sales tax+ $12.50 income taxes (Fed, State, Local)= $66

And don't forget to take your moisture meter when you deliver that cord if you are advertising "seasoned wood". I'm sure some areas has the exact moisture content sesaoned wood has to be. 

Sell a fair product at a fair price and everyone will be happy. Don't try to compete with the hacks that are selling today and will be gone tomorrow.


----------



## tomsteve (Sep 30, 2011)

i'm not a seller here either, but after seeing some of the prices, no matter face, pulp, or full cord, i wont complain about firewood prices around here.


----------



## wdchuck (Sep 30, 2011)

Aside from the fact that i"m not too brite, a cord of wood occupies 128cuft. that is 85%wood, 15% air with all the wood stacked in the same direction or parallel for you smart folks. 

When I deliver wood to a new customer it is on a pallet, *two rows of wood that measure 4'x4'x16"* so that equals a third of a cord, unless they order a full cord which is three pallets of split wood. Each pallet holds exactly the same amount, every time, at time of delivery. 43cubic feet or a touch more. If they want to hop up into the truck with a tape measure just to sleep better at night its fine by me. 

See, what happens when I stack the wood on pallets from the splitter and wait a few summer months is the stack shrinks by 6" or so, therefore I have to top off each order just before it goes out. 


Pricing is as follows: 

Keep the little woman happy........$$
Hardest and hottest mix.

Hot fire to keep the one nite stand happy on the bearskin rug.....$$
Mixed hardwoods, they're too busy. 

The crotchety, old , sheep ran away, cheap, sorry a$$ hermit............$$
Pine, spruce, willow.....happy to get any at all.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Sep 30, 2011)

1harlowr said:


> As long as the customer is happy, that's all that matters. If they want a truck load, and are happy with it, who's business is it other than the sellers and buyers.
> 
> Next thing some of you will want is to make sure that $50 truck load of wood has $3.50 in taxes added. Oh and don't forget to claim that $50 on your taxes this year. Now that $50 load is
> $50+ $3.50 for sales tax+ $12.50 income taxes (Fed, State, Local)= $66
> ...



It is amazing how some people can turn everything into a government conspiracy to increase taxes. My sole point is that there is a standard unit of measurement available (one cord=128 cubic feet) and that sales should occur in some increment of that measure. Without a standard means of comparison, how is the consumer to know if your $50 load a good deal and in line with the competition's prices? Selling by the cord (or fraction thereof) eliminates any question as to what the consumer is receiving.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 30, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> It is amazing how some people can turn everything into a government conspiracy to increase taxes. My sole point is that there is a standard unit of measurement available (one cord=128 cubic feet) and that sales should occur in some increment of that measure. Without a standard means of comparison, how is the consumer to know if your $50 load a good deal and in line with the competition's prices? Selling by the cord (or fraction thereof) eliminates any question as to what the consumer is receiving.


 
I agree... But ya' gotta educate them pesky customers and get them to turn from their rick-ed ways... One at a time... It'll be a slow process...
:beat_brick:


----------



## cheeves (Oct 1, 2011)

Fyrebug said:


> Since there is so many folks with a chainsaw selling wood on this forum, i'd like to get a feel what a cord is worth nowadays.
> 
> I live in the city and get a face cord split and deliver for $95 each. Lenght is 12". It seems the price goes up $5 every year.


I usually get between $75 and $100 a truck load. Gave up selling by the cord. Too many hassles. Give some away too. Deliver within reason.


----------



## logbutcher (Oct 1, 2011)

cheeves said:


> I usually get between $75 and $100 a truck load. Gave up selling by the cord. Too many hassles. Give some away too. Deliver within reason.



Some of you sellers sound like you're *ALMOST PREGNANT*. :bang:

Now with the rick, with face cord this and face cord that , Bush cord, Chopped Liver measure, we now have The Truck Load. "A truck load". :eek2: Tightly stacked ? Loose thrown ? Measured cut ? Split large ? Split small ? Piled to the lower window ? Piled to the sides ? How the H would anyone buy vague ? And how can you make real $$$$ to "...deliver within reason...." ?

What ever happened to get a product, market it, give value, satisfy the customer, make an honest $$$$$$$$$$ ? Nice that you give it away ( as in "the first profession" ), butt .............

Curious minds want to know. :confused2:


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 1, 2011)

well we don't give it away lol but to day i delivered 8 full cords with 1 of my sons in 5 hrs to 8 homes around town man i am beat:tongue2:


----------



## burningwood (Oct 1, 2011)

Fyrebug said:


> Since there is so many folks with a chainsaw selling wood on this forum, i'd like to get a feel what a cord is worth nowadays.
> 
> I live in the city and get a face cord split and deliver for $95 each. Lenght is 12". It seems the price goes up $5 every year.


 
Sold some this year, .62 of a cord $100.00. All the wood had been cut,split and stacked in full wind & good sun for over a year. My stacks are 4 feet high, sixteen feet long and the wood is cut 14.75 inches long for feeding the Lopi Liberty north/south.

The majority of the wood was beech and sugar maple with some nice cherry, I also sold him some ironwood. From memory I think we sold him over four cord of seasoned wood this year.

bw


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 1, 2011)

Fyrebug said:


> Since there is so many folks with a chainsaw selling wood on this forum, i'd like to get a feel what a cord is worth nowadays.
> 
> I live in the city and get a face cord split and deliver for $95 each. Lenght is 12". It seems the price goes up $5 every year.


$200 a full cord = two 1/2-ton pickup truckloads, split and stacked, mixed hardwoods. That's my price. Everybody tells me to raise the price. Whenever I do, my sales drop like a stone.


----------



## shelbythedog (Oct 1, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> Since a cord is 4'x4'x8' he is only getting 1/4 cord of wood vs. the 1/3 cord that stihl in ky delivers with his "face cord" with 18" logs.



I do believe 1/3 cord would be a stack 4'x8'x16", not 18". At 18" stihl in ky is actually supplying his customers with 3/8 cord of wood, 5.3 cubic feet more than the 1/3 cord as you have stated.


----------



## MNGuns (Oct 2, 2011)

This 42.66 cu ft (a.k.a. 1/3 cord) skid of seasoned oak and maple will cost you between $100 and $120 delivered locally. 

<img src="http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f292/vcblick1/third_pallet.jpg">

<img src="http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f292/vcblick1/pallet_third2.jpg">

The price fluctuates acording to distance, time of year, demand, previous purchases, etc. 128 cu ft. (a.k.a. a full cord) will run you three times the money. Maybe a little break on delivery, but I don't drop my price much for larger orders. It will sell at full price whether it is done by the third or by the full cord.


----------



## jcl (Oct 2, 2011)

MNGuns said:


> This 42.66 cu ft (a.k.a. 1/3 cord) skid of seasoned oak and maple will cost you between $100 and $120 delivered locally.
> 
> <img src="http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f292/vcblick1/third_pallet.jpg">
> 
> ...


 
does the custmers keep the pallet or you go back to get them?

Me i'm 265 a cord discounts only to people who have ordered from me before.


----------



## Johndirt82 (Oct 2, 2011)

SanDiego, I sell $350 a cord to homeowners $400-450 to the restraunts for all knot free black oak. If they want it all small split they get the 450 price. Good wood is hard to get here thats why it goes for alot more. I don't do huge volume either last year I did 54 cords. This year the phone is already ringing like crazy. Also I drive alot more 125 miles round trip to get the wood 20-30 round trip to deliver it. and gas aint cheap here. But for fun money its worth the effort.


----------



## MNGuns (Oct 2, 2011)

jcl said:


> does the custmers keep the pallet or you go back to get them?
> 
> Me i'm 265 a cord discounts only to people who have ordered from me before.



The pallet stays with me unless they care to purchase it. I fill the pallets on my lot. Set the pallet on the truck to deliver, and toss or stack it from there. It takes ten minutes to toss a third. Delivering to residentials, I have found more times than not it would be difficult to get a dump trailer or truck even to where they want the product.


----------



## blackdogon57 (Oct 2, 2011)

Love the pallets. I use a similar system but I tilt them almost to the tipping point and push the wood into to my dump trailer. This type of
system leaves no doubt when it comes to giving customers a true measurement. Also much easier on the back. I pay kids to load the skids for
me. Wood tends to season much faster on the skids and stays free of dirt and mold.


----------



## MNGuns (Oct 2, 2011)

blackdogon57 said:


> Love the pallets. I use a similar system but I tilt them almost to the tipping point and push the wood into to my dump trailer. This type of
> system leaves no doubt when it comes to giving customers a true measurement. Also much easier on the back. I pay kids to load the skids for
> me. Wood tends to season much faster on the skids and stays free of dirt and mold.


 
You can toss a couple of short chains on the pallet and it will dump. Works well either way. Customers do like to see the wood measured out. It takes little time to do and makes for a better product all around.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Oct 2, 2011)

*Loading Question...*



MNGuns said:


> You can toss a couple of short chains on the pallet and it will dump. Works well either way. Customers do like to see the wood measured out. It takes little time to do and makes for a better product all around.


Wait a minute. How do you load a pallet full of hard firewood onto a pickup truck? Then, how do you unload it when you arrive at the customer's house?


----------



## chucker (Oct 2, 2011)

wood doc, look at #65 for a hint to how it works? ....


----------



## MNGuns (Oct 3, 2011)

chucker said:


> wood doc, look at #65 for a hint to how it works? ....


 
Either set it on or dump it with a loader, then toss it when you get to your delivery.


----------



## Coldfront (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't understand how these guys figure price when selling by the "rick" if one guy wants 4'x8' x12" and one guy wants 4'x8' x20" that's a lot of wood difference? That is why if anything it should be at least be sold by the cubic foot, it's not that hard to figure out with a calculator. If a cord is the legal measurement 128 cubic feet, the word "rick" should be replaced by the words 1/3 cord or 42.6 cubic feet. If people don't understand, explain it to them, it's only fair to both the seller and the buyer.


----------



## MNGuns (Oct 3, 2011)

Coldfront said:


> I don't understand how these guys figure price when selling by the "rick" if one guy wants 4'x8' x12" and one guy wants 4'x8' x20" that's a lot of wood difference? That is why if anything it should be at least be sold by the cubic foot, it's not that hard to figure out with a calculator. If a cord is the legal measurement 128 cubic feet, the word "rick" should be replaced by the words 1/3 cord or 42.6 cubic feet. If people don't understand, explain it to them, it's only fair to both the seller and the buyer.


 
4'x8'x12" = 1/4 cord
4'x8'x16" = 1/3 cord
4'x8'x24" = 1/2 cord

Yet all of these are ricks.....which one do you want to pay $100 for....?


:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 3, 2011)

MNGuns said:


> 4'x8'x12" = 1/4 cord
> 4'x8'x16" = 1/3 cord
> 4'x8'x24" = 1/2 cord
> 
> ...


 
I want what's behind door #4!!! :msp_tongue:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2011)

*Pierre Face Cord*

Here in Pierre, SD

I charge 80$ a face cord and usually can get the person to come out and get it. 

4ft by 8ft by bar length


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 3, 2011)

I ain't touching that one...

:waaaht:


----------



## drumbum (Oct 3, 2011)

I'll take a box of eggs please. No, wait make that a bundle of eggs,..... and a double dollop of butter,....and..... I know I'm forgetting something....Oh yea...and a large glug of milk, thanks.


----------



## doobie57z (Oct 3, 2011)

I have a new customer on hold for pricing, how many ricks are there in a "stove cord"?


----------



## D&B Mack (Oct 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Here in Pierre, SD
> 
> I charge 80$ a face cord and usually can get the person to come out and get it.
> 
> 4ft by 8ft by bar length


 
Are you using the 880 with the 42" bar or the 192tc with the 14" bar?


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 3, 2011)

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Fyrebug (Oct 3, 2011)

drumbum said:


> I'll take a box of eggs please. No, wait make that a bundle of eggs,..... and a double dollop of butter,....and..... I know I'm forgetting something....Oh yea...and a large glug of milk, thanks.


 
Dont laugh, my father told me that when he was young (in the 30's) they used to go to the local small grocery store and ask for a 'glug' of molasses! Basically turn the tap on the molasses drum until it went 'glug'. The shop owner was smart and put the molasse by the ice box so it would be colder and the 'glug' would be smaller.

True story.


----------



## STLfirewood (Oct 3, 2011)

Coldfront said:


> I don't understand how these guys figure price when selling by the "rick" if one guy wants 4'x8' x12" and one guy wants 4'x8' x20" that's a lot of wood difference? That is why if anything it should be at least be sold by the cubic foot, it's not that hard to figure out with a calculator. If a cord is the legal measurement 128 cubic feet, the word "rick" should be replaced by the words 1/3 cord or 42.6 cubic feet. If people don't understand, explain it to them, it's only fair to both the seller and the buyer.




I cut all my wood 16". If you call me and want 12" or 14" I'm going to charge you more then I get for 16". I'll have to keep the wood in a seperate place,keep it apart when loading, and work around iut when I am delivering. Total PITA. I did have a member call and get a price on 15" wood. He got a good price because he wanted 2 cords and an order that big filled the trailer and made an easy delivery. 

Scott


----------



## STLfirewood (Oct 3, 2011)

What does a jag or wood go for? Does anyone know.

Scott


----------



## cheeves (Oct 3, 2011)

STLfirewood said:


> What does a jag or wood go for? Does anyone know.
> 
> Scott


 
No real size. Just a small amount of wood.


----------



## STLfirewood (Oct 3, 2011)

cheeves said:


> No real size. Just a small amount of wood.


 
I was joking. 

Scott


----------



## sb47 (Oct 4, 2011)

For me it cost me just as much time, fuel and effort no mater how long the pieces are. 
I get most of my wood free from tree company’s that are looking to give it away, and it comes in pieces that are cut to all kinds of lengths. Very few people around here can use wood over 20” anyway. So I shoot for 20” but they can be as short as 16” and I have stacks of 16” pieces and stacks of 20” but most of my stacks are mixed. If they want a certain size I’ll pull it out and stack it separately for them but the price stays the same. So my cords are 4’x 16’x 16”-20” lengths. 
Anything shorter then 12” goes in the chunk wood pile or I sell as bagged wood.



Dennis


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 4, 2011)

sb47 said:


> So my *cords are 4’x 16’x 16”-20” lengths*. Anything shorter then 12” goes in the chunk wood pile or I sell as bagged wood.



Not true.... Perhaps *YOUR* cords are that size but a cord is universally measured at 128 cubic feet. With 16" lengths you only get 85.33 cubic feet and 20" lengths only yields 106.66 cubic feet. You would need 24" lengths in order to make a full cord. If you are representing the above stack as a full cord you are misrepresenting your product and cheating the buyer.

With 16" logs you are only selling .66 of a cord and 20" logs is only .83 of a cord. Pretty good profit margin...


----------



## sb47 (Oct 4, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> Not true.... Perhaps *YOUR* cords are that size but a cord is universally measured at 128 cubic feet. With 16" lengths you only get 85.33 cubic feet and 20" lengths only yields 106.66 cubic feet. You would need 24" lengths in order to make a full cord. If you are representing the above stack as a full cord you are misrepresenting your product and cheating the buyer.
> 
> With 16" logs you are only selling .66 of a cord and 20" logs is only .83 of a cord. Pretty good profit margin...


 


Your rite about my cords not being a full cord as 128 cubic feet but your wrong when it comes to taking advantage of my customers. I explain to them how it cost me the same to process the wood no mater what size it is and they make the decision weather they want it or not. Like I said, not many can use 24” wood so they are happy with what I have.

I’ve called every wood seller in my area and everyone sells wood differently. Some call a truck load a ½ cord some call it a rick, some call it a rack and still others have it in baskets and say it holds a given amount. If you ask them what the diminutions of a cord is they seem to have the rite answer but when you look at what they are selling it’s not a full cord if you go by cubic feet.

I have never had someone use a tape measure and measure the size of my stacks and try and calculate how much wood they are getting. But I explain what a legal cord is and tell them why my cords are the size they are and they seem to be happy with it. Those that don’t like it are free to walk away. In my adds I use the word stack instead of the word cord so I’m not cheating anyone.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 4, 2011)

sb47 said:


> Your rite about my cords not being a full cord as 128 cubic feet but your wrong when it comes to taking advantage of my customers.



A cord *CAN ONLY BE 128 CUBIC FEET*. If you are representing any amount less than 128 cubic feet to be a cord you are engaged in fraudulent practices. It is for this exact reason that a cord is strictly defined and firewood sold in increments of a cord. By the way, it is "you're right" and "you're" wrong.



sb47 said:


> I explain to them how it cost me the same to process the wood no mater what size it is and they make the decision weather they want it or not. Like I said, not many can use 24” wood so they are happy with what I have.



Your processing cost has no bearing on the amount of wood contained in a cord or some fraction thereof.



sb47 said:


> I’ve called every wood seller in my area and everyone sells wood differently. Some call a truck load a ½ cord some call it a rick, some call it a rack and still others have it in baskets and say it holds a given amount. If you ask them what the diminutions of a cord is they seem to have the rite answer but when you look at what they are selling it’s not a full cord if you go by cubic feet.



And people wonder why there are government regulations???? If everyone is selling wood and claiming it to be something that it isn't how long will it take for the government to become involved and regulate the industry so no one gets cheated? As I stated earlier, the terms ricks ranks, piles, face cords, truckloads, etc. are not a valid measurement of a quantity of wood.



sb47 said:


> I have never had someone use a tape measure and measure the size of my stacks and try and calculate how much wood they are getting. But I explain what a legal cord is and tell them why my cords are the size they are and they seem to be happy with it. Those that don’t like it are free to walk away. In my adds I use the word stack instead of the word cord so I’m not cheating anyone.



Once again, you are not selling a cord so your use of the term cord in your "add" (the proper word is ad) is deceptive unless you are selling 128 cubic feet or a clearly defined portion of a cord. Real business people tend to adhere to best practices and will go to great lengths to explain to the customer what they are receiving for their money. Those that are only interested in making a quick dollar will sidestep these practices and obfuscate the transaction by using the term cord but delivering far less than that amount.

Step up and run a legitimate business and tell your customers that the 16" "cord" is really .66 of a cord and the 20" "cord" is really .85 of a cord. Remember, a cord is 128 cubic feet and if you are using the term you need to deliver the goods.

Simply put, your customers are getting "ricked" off.....


----------



## sb47 (Oct 4, 2011)

Obviously you just want to argue, I clearly stated that I do not call my stacks cords and I explain this to my costumers as well. No where do I represent my stacks as a cord. I say I have a stack of wood cut to (x) and here is the price for that stack. Here is where I’m offended by your remark. You said


Guido Salvage said:


> A cord *CAN ONLY BE 128 CUBIC FEET*. Step up and run a legitimate business and tell your customers that the 16" "cord" is really .66 of a cord and the 20" "cord" is really .85 of a cord. Remember, a cord is 128 cubic feet and if you are using the term you need to deliver the goods.
> 
> Simply put, your customers are getting "ricked" off.....


 

If I’m not claiming to sell by the cord and I don’t call it a cord and I disclose what a true cord is and what the deference is between the two are then I am being truthful and not ripping people off. Just because I don’t sell a full 128 cubic foot stack does not mean I’m a crook. If anything it says I’m honest and truthful about what I’m selling. 

So where is the rub? 

One could also stack there wood loosely and short there costumers as well. So just because it is 4x16x24 doesn’t mean it’s a cord ether.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 4, 2011)

sb47 said:


> Obviously you just want to argue, I clearly stated that I do not call my stacks cords and I explain this to my costumers as well. No where do I represent my stacks as a cord. I say I have a stack of wood cut to (x) and here is the price for that stack. Here is where I’m offended by your remark. You said
> 
> 
> If I’m not claiming to sell by the cord and I don’t call it a cord and I disclose what a true cord is and what the deference is between the two are then I am being truthful and not ripping people off. Just because I don’t sell a full 128 cubic foot stack does not mean I’m a crook. If anything it says I’m honest and truthful about what I’m selling.
> ...


 
You have to be patient with GS... He's got that pissed off skunk in his Sig. for a reason... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 4, 2011)

sb47 said:


> Obviously you just want to argue, I clearly stated that I do not call my stacks cords and I explain this to my costumers as well. No where do I represent my stacks as a cord.



I am not trying to argue but simply attempting to get you (and the others) to understand that there is a universally accepted measure for firewood (cord) the same as there is for petroleum (gallon) or apples (bushel). Why would you not deal in that measure so you will know what you are selling and the buyer knows what they are receiving?

As far as calling your "stacks" cords, I am only responding to your claims of selling cords. To wit:



sb47 said:


> Your rite about *my cords* not being a full cord as 128 cubic feet





sb47 said:


> But I explain what a legal cord is and tell them why *my cords* are the size they are and they seem to be happy with it.





sb47 said:


> So *my cords* are 4’x 16’x 16”-20” lengths.





sb47 said:


> I say I have a stack of wood cut to (x) and here is the price for that stack. Here is where I’m offended by your remark.



So how much is in your "stack"? How is it piled and what amount do you tell the customer they are receiving? I would find it impossible to run a business without knowing how many units of a product I was selling and the costs associated with preparing it. Sorry you are offended, but why the deliberate attempt to not sell in cord or fractional cord units?



sb47 said:


> If I’m not claiming to sell by the cord and I don’t call it a cord and I disclose what a true cord is and what the deference is between the two are then I am being truthful and not ripping people off. Just because I don’t sell a full 128 cubic foot stack does not mean I’m a crook. If anything it says I’m honest and truthful about what I’m selling.



See your own statements above regarding the use of the term cord. If you are not selling by the cord, what measure are you telling the customer they are receiving? Is it a "stack"? If so, is the "stack" the same today as the one you sold last week or last year? How much wood is in a "stack"? Do your competitors also sell wood in stacks and if so are they the same size as yours? Why not be honest and give them the fractional measurements of a cord you are selling so they can determine whether your pricing is in line with the competition?

No matter how you measure it, your wood does not *stack* up to a *cord*....



Hedgerow said:


> You have to be patient with GS... He's got that pissed off skunk in his Sig. for a reason... :hmm3grin2orange:



Not only do I have to teach people units of firewood measure, I also have to put on my naturalist's hat in order to explain the difference in species.  Skunk on the top, badger on the bottom. If you ever encountered a badger, you would immediately know the difference.


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 4, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> I am not trying to argue but simply attempting to get you (and the others) to understand that there is a universally accepted measure for firewood (cord) the same as there is for petroleum (gallon) or apples (bushel). Why would you not deal in that measure so you will know what you are selling and the buyer knows what they are receiving?
> 
> As far as calling your "stacks" cords, I am only responding to your claims of selling cords. To wit:
> 
> ...


 
I know, I know.... But that thing in your sig is the skunkiest looking badger I've ever seen... You need a different picture... Here...






Yours looks like it has a bad hairpiece...
:big_smile:


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 4, 2011)

Hedgerow said:


> I know, I know.... But that thing in your sig is the skunkiest looking badger I've ever seen... You need a different picture... Here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And somehow yours looks like a bat....


----------



## Hedgerow (Oct 4, 2011)

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sb47 (Oct 4, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> I am not trying to argue but simply attempting to get you (and the others) to understand that there is a universally accepted measure for firewood (cord) the same as there is for petroleum (gallon) or apples (bushel). Why would you not deal in that measure so you will know what you are selling and the buyer knows what they are receiving?
> 
> As far as calling your "stacks" cords, I am only responding to your claims of selling cords. To wit:
> 
> ...


 
Well Sr. you seem to be very good at using quotes from my previous post to suite your needs for an argument. But you conveniently left out the parts where I explained what I call a stack and how much is in it. I used the term “Cord” as an example in my post but you seem to want to pick it apart and argue every word instead of seeing the obvious and letting it be. If you can’t see my point about how and what I call a stack then your not as smart as you think you are!

Please don’t reply and correct my spellin again. I don’t care if I miss spelled something, most people with any since will understand what I said. I don’t need a spellin listen from you, thank you very much!

Dennis


----------



## cantoo (Oct 4, 2011)

If they don't know what a cord is when they got there then how do you think they will know the difference anyway? Do you really think most people give a crap? They see a "pile" of wood and that's about it. As foir ripping people off, it takes 2 to do that, just 1 is smarter than the other. I'm still selling my wood by the trailer load, I don't care how much is on it, don't like it then buy elsewhere. And I don't explect the wood cops are gonna show up either.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 4, 2011)

sb47 said:


> Well Sr. you seem to be very good at using quotes from my previous post to suite your needs for an argument.



I don't see an issue, you wrote it as it appears and and I merely quoted it. Sorry that you do not stand behind the remarks now. 



sb47 said:


> But you conveniently left out the parts where I explained what I call a stack and how much is in it.



You call your wood a "stack" but back home we call this a stack. That is the problem with using non standard nomenclature, there is no agreement on what it is.








sb47 said:


> I used the term “Cord” as an example in my post but you seem to want to pick it apart and argue every word instead of seeing the obvious and letting it be. If you can’t see my point about how and what I call a stack then your not as smart as you think you are!



I am smart enough to know what a full cord is and not be ripped off by itinerant sellers who refuse to sell based on that amount.



sb47 said:


> Please don’t reply and correct my spellin again. I don’t care if I miss spelled something, most people with any since will understand what I said. I don’t need a spellin listen from you, thank you very much!



The sad thing is that the forum software will underline any misspelled word in red and even give you suggestions on correcting it. I guess that I was brought up in a different era where one took pride in their work, even if it was the written word. However, now I am curious as to what a "spellin listen" is....


----------



## sb47 (Oct 4, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> I don't see an issue, you wrote it as it appears and and I merely quoted it. Sorry that you do not stand behind the remarks now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## redprospector (Oct 5, 2011)

Now children, play nicely or we'll have to seperate you. 

Andy


----------



## texastele (Oct 6, 2011)

If you don't want a rick, don't buy one. If you want a cord and think that what I gave you insn't right, we'll measure it. If something happened and it doesn't add up, I'll get you some more. I had a guy tell me that I sold him 128 square feet. I wasn't sure what to say to that. 
People deal in different measures in different regions. I doubt most people out here know what a rick or face cord are. I don't see any point in dealing in that nomenclature. We do cords or portions thereof. $160 a cord dry mesquite. $180 a cord dry pecan. $200 a cord dry oak.


----------



## sb47 (Oct 6, 2011)

At some point the buyer should know what he/she is looking for and what the value is. 
People that don’t do there research before they shop are more then likely not going to get the best deal. 
I don’t miss represent anything, they come, they look and it’s there choice to buy or not.
No one is holding a gun to there head.


----------



## chucker (Oct 7, 2011)

" CASH & CARRY " they leave me cash and they leave with what they want, makes both parties happy with no regrets on either side.... often the customers ask if i will deliver the next load? ! sure, free delivery within 15 miles ! makes for great customer relations.


----------



## Aaron441 (Oct 7, 2011)

I've been asking $1,000,000. So far I haven't had any buyers, but I figure if I can get just one or two cords sold, I should be all set.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wdchuck (Oct 8, 2011)

chucker said:


> " CASH & CARRY " they leave me cash and they leave with what they want, makes both parties happy with no regrets on either side.... often the customers ask if i will deliver the next load? ! sure, free delivery within 15 miles ! makes for great customer relations.


 
pillager








:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 8, 2011)

wen i am not in my yard this is working good i sell over $200 a week remember i am and arborist weekend wood is del 10 full cords


----------



## dhopkins55 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't sell firewood, but I had 10 full chords (4x4x8) of uncut logs delivered last month for $85 per chord. The master logger actually gave me about 11 chords, because he said he always gives more to ensure a good "full" 10 chords. Now I'll have fun all winter long cutting this pile for use next year (winter of 2012-13)! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## chucker (Oct 8, 2011)

wdchuck said:


> pillager, vikings win!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 greenbay packers suck!!! LOL.......


----------



## doobie57z (Oct 8, 2011)

.View attachment 201939


----------



## doobie57z (Oct 8, 2011)

*how much for a Suburban? 1/2 a Suburban??*

And is "super dry" fully seasoned??High Quality- Hardwood- Fireplace Firewood, DRY, All Split


----------



## doobie57z (Oct 8, 2011)

dhopkins55 said:


> I don't sell firewood, but I had 10 full chords (4x4x8) of uncut logs delivered last month for $85 per chord. The master logger actually gave me about 11 chords, because he said he always gives more to ensure a good "full" 10 chords. Now I'll have fun all winter long cutting this pile for use next year (winter of 2012-13)! :hmm3grin2orange:


 is "chord" a yooperism? In Wisconsin we have _cords_ of wood. And cheese, we have cheese...


----------



## MrDan27611 (Oct 8, 2011)

Was at the mid-atlantic logging demo today in Selma, NC. Talked to a guy operating a processing machine who was from WV. He said that at the ski-lodge where they sell their firewood they are getting $600 per cord, delivered and stacked, $125 loose piled in a pickup truck. For a cord they would stack it, a pickup truck load was dumped. I told him for $600 I would split it here in NC and deliver to WV.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Oct 8, 2011)

MrDan27611 said:


> Was at the mid-atlantic logging demo today in Selma, NC. Talked to a guy operating a processing machine who was from WV. He said that at the ski-lodge where they sell their firewood they are getting $600 per cord, delivered and stacked, $125 loose piled in a pickup truck. For a cord they would stack it, a pickup truck load was dumped. I told him for $600 I would split it here in NC and deliver to WV.


 
When you're apying 1 grand a week rental what's another $20 dollars for 5 pieces of wood?:msp_thumbup:


----------



## dhopkins55 (Oct 9, 2011)

doobie57z said:


> is "chord" a yooperism? In Wisconsin we have _cords_ of wood. And cheese, we have cheese...



Ja, fur sure, you betcha'!! I'm a bit musically inclined too, so the spelling of chord, cord, et al all get run together in my mind!! :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Feb 7, 2017)

About 15 years ago I realized that I needed to raise my pricing more consistently with the high demand that I was having. Since I have always managed to find high quality wood when others were selling what I call culls. I told my customers not to ask about pricing if they want my wood and most do not. So my goal was to always be 10% higher than the rest. The last 5 years have been fairly mild compared to winters 30 years ago, but the demand has steadily increased. Several years ago I thought that if I asked for $400 a cord for Oak that it would stop the price shopping callers in their tracks. That was when other sellers were asking $350 a cord. Soon I was getting $500 a cord and now it is reaching $600 a cord. As for me freezing seems more favorable than paying more than $500 a cord. I bring home what does not sell, so my home is always very comfortable. Has inflation hit any body else? Thanks


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 8, 2017)

$275


----------



## c5rulz (Feb 8, 2017)

Fyrebug said:


> Since there is so many folks with a chainsaw selling wood on this forum, i'd like to get a feel what a cord is worth nowadays.
> 
> I live in the city and get a face cord split and deliver for $95 each. Lenght is 12". It seems the price goes up $5 every year.




Unless your firewood guy is making up for the short sticks, every inch short of 16" is shorting you 6.25%. So a 12" stick is 25% less than you are paying for assuming the stack is 4' x 8'.


----------



## Guswhit (Feb 8, 2017)

You guys will love this! Had to go do the family thing, drove in to Chicago to the wife's sisters condo. While unloading the car and carrying stuff in through the garage, I notice the distinct smell of cherry wood and then I spied the wood rack. Now I didn't get real nosy, but it was over 6' long, but not a full 8', single row wide and around 4' tall. Splits shy of 16" probably 12-14" range. It was sitting on the other side of the car and I didn't want to get too nosey. Anyway, as the days progressed there, I finally asked about the wood. They pay the guy $180.00 for that stack and he comes 3 times a year. What's more, there are about 40 of these condos in this complex. I'm sure they are supplying every one of these all year!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 8, 2017)

Maybe it's time for me to raise my price. But, with propane selling locally for a little over a buck a gallon, it's tough to do that. So, I'm stuck on $200 for a full cord or $130 for a truckload racked up as shown in avatar.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 8, 2017)

Guswhit said:


> You guys will love this! Had to go do the family thing, drove in to Chicago to the wife's sisters condo. While unloading the car and carrying stuff in through the garage, I notice the distinct smell of cherry wood and then I spied the wood rack. Now I didn't get real nosy, but it was over 6' long, but not a full 8', single row wide and around 4' tall. Splits shy of 16" probably 12-14" range. It was sitting on the other side of the car and I didn't want to get too nosey. Anyway, as the days progressed there, I finally asked about the wood. They pay the guy $180.00 for that stack and he comes 3 times a year. What's more, there are about 40 of these condos in this complex. I'm sure they are supplying every one of these all year!


In Chicago, like KC or St Louis, I think there is a bit of a firewood mafia.
Don't get caught selling wood or under cutting prices. You'll get your tires flattened. Or "discouraged" otherwise. Lol.
I wholesale to a guy who delivers in and around KC. Small splits and small quantities of sorted types. It's for leisure burning mostly. Not BTU for the dollar.


----------



## srb08 (Feb 8, 2017)

In St. Louis, there are stake bed trucks full of firewood, prowling the suburbs every weekend. There's generally one or two guys knocking on doors, while a couple more unload and stack.
Some of the guys are reputable and some, not so much.
My BIL buys wood from who ever is the cheapest. Some of what he gets looks like it's only days away from total decomposition. Other times, it's so green it drips. 
The last time I talked to him about wood, I think he was paying around $300 a cord, dumped in his driveway.
I've offered to supply him with wood, if he'll help me cut and split. He's retired and is much too busy to carve out a weekend or two to help.
Just so no one thinks I'm a ****. I've taken him loads of wood twice in the past. He is always conveniently absent when I show up, even though he was supposed to have been there. If it wasn't for the fact that his wife is my wife's sister, I would have never dropped a stick at his house.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 8, 2017)

srb08 said:


> In St. Louis, there are stake bed trucks full of firewood, prowling the suburbs every weekend. There's generally one or two guys knocking on doors, while a couple more unload and stack. Some of the guys are reputable and some, not so much.
> My BIL buys wood from who ever is the cheapest. Some of what he gets looks like it's only days away from total decomposition. Other times, it's so green it drips.
> The last time I talked to him about wood, I think he was paying around $300 a cord, dumped in his driveway.
> I've offered to supply him with wood, if he'll help me cut and split. He's retired and is much too busy to carve out a weekend or two to help.
> Just so no one thinks I'm a ****. I've taken him loads of wood twice in the past. He is always conveniently absent when I show up, even though he was supposed to have been there. If it wasn't for the fact that his wife is my wife's sister, I would have never dropped a stick at his house.


Realistic post. I just got a call from a lady who says she's only got 10 logs left from a supply I delivered in mid-November (about 400 logs). Naturally, she waited until a snowstorm arrived. So, Friday I'll give it a go. Of course, she only wants dry wood that she can burn immediately in a fireplace. Luckily, I have a good supply on hand, but you have to wonder why she waited until she had nothing left before placing a second order in February. The house she lives in makes mine look like a shack and she drives a brand new Caddy, so I doubt that money is a problem.

Yep, I'm under priced.


----------



## Guswhit (Feb 8, 2017)

I still get calls for truck loads even though I haven't sold any that way for years! You can't believe the people that ask me for firewood locally because they know I supply the parks. When I tell them that I don't have any extra they ALL get upset! They think I can sell it to them now and then recover that amount in no time for my future supply I think. I want to explain the finer point that I would sell them a truck load at the bundled price, but I'm not sure most of them would understand. I'm so glad I have a secluded place to be cutting, splitting and stacking that the average Joe doesn't come along and see what I really have piled up! You have to go through several locked gates to get back to my staging area this time of year.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 8, 2017)

Wood Doctor said:


> Maybe it's time for me to raise my price. But, with propane selling locally for a little over a buck a gallon, it's tough to do that. So, I'm stuck on $200 for a full cord or $130 for a truckload racked up as shown in avatar.



It's over $3/gal here.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 8, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> It's over $3/gal here.


That is hard to believe. How could it be so cheap here and in Minnesota and Iowa? Wait a minute. I think I have it figured out. We were sky high (over $6 a gallon) three years ago when Obama shipped all the USA propane reserve to China. So, perhaps the Feds are trying to even things out.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 8, 2017)

Wood Doctor said:


> That is hard to believe. How could it be so cheap here and in Minnesota and Iowa? Wait a minute. I think I have it figured out. We were sky high (over $6 a gallon) three years ago when Obama shipped all the USA propane reserve to China. So, perhaps the Feds are trying to even things out.



Low demand I'd imagine. Very few people use propane other than for lights, fridge, RV, BBQ, cookbstove, that type of stuff. 2-3 years ago it was over $5/gal.

Fuel oil is about $2/gal if you buy 1000 gal.


----------



## sb47 (Feb 8, 2017)

I just caught the weather and the folks up north are still having below freezing temps. My high today was 87. 
It's spring down here and the cook offs are getting underway.


----------



## Johnnybar (Feb 8, 2017)

Wood Doctor said:


> That is hard to believe. How could it be so cheap here and in Minnesota and Iowa? Wait a minute. I think I have it figured out. We were sky high (over $6 a gallon) three years ago when Obama shipped all the USA propane reserve to China. So, perhaps the Feds are trying to even things out.


Guess I should consider myself lucky to be in Oklahoma...even cold winters only runs me about $260 for the LP refill once a year. We have 2000 sq ft well insulated and an 80% efficiency furnace that is 30 yr old that equates to the modern wood burners these days as far as efficiency. If I moved and fired up the box stove that's in the workshop to heat the house, I'd need at least 2 cords due to it's poor efficiency. The cost would be competitive if I spent a chunk on a modern 80+% efficiency wood heater but, I would never recoup the initial cost unless LP skyrockets in price down here in gas country.


----------



## Guswhit (Feb 9, 2017)

sb47 said:


> My high today was 87.
> It's spring down here and the cook offs are getting underway.



I was just watching the "Kingsford BBQ pitmasters" on T.V. last night. Can't wait to get the smoker out myself.


----------



## Johnnybar (Feb 9, 2017)

Guswhit said:


> I was just watching the "Kingsford BBQ pitmasters" on T.V. last night. Can't wait to get the smoker out myself.


We are expecting 70 on Fri and 80 on Sat...WOW! Sorry OP didn't mean to turn this into a weather thread.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 9, 2017)

Johnnybar said:


> We are expecting 70 on Fri and 80 on Sat...WOW Sorry OP didn't mean to turn this into a weather thread.


That's only temporary. Our memories are sometimes short. I recall last year burning more firewood in March than I did in February. We had more snow in March and the wind blew like mad. Not until mid-April did it resemble spring.

However, early warm spells and spring fever do a number on truckload firewood sales. People beg for the sun. I recall an older guy telling me every February, "Edwin, the sun is getting stronger every day."


----------



## sb47 (Feb 9, 2017)

Wood Doctor said:


> That's only temporary. Our memories are sometimes short. I recall last year burning more firewood in March than I did in February. We had more snow in March and the wind blew like mad. Not until mid-April did it resemble spring.
> 
> However, early warm spells and spring fever do a number on truckload firewood sales. People beg for the sun. I recall an older guy telling me every February, "Edwin, the sun is getting stronger every day."



Down here Feb 14 is the magic date for the last possible freeze. My dad swore by it and always planted the garden on valentines day. I've never seen it freeze here after the 14th.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 9, 2017)

Wood Doctor said:


> Realistic post. I just got a call from a lady who says she's only got 10 logs left from a supply I delivered in mid-November (about 400 logs). Naturally, she waited until a snowstorm arrived. So, Friday I'll give it a go. Of course, she only wants dry wood that she can burn immediately in a fireplace. Luckily, I have a good supply on hand, but you have to wonder why she waited until she had nothing left before placing a second order in February. The house she lives in makes mine look like a shack and she drives a brand new Caddy, so I doubt that money is a problem.
> 
> Yep, I'm under priced.



That's an odd way to measure wood. I've guessed around 700-800 splits in a cord, so you brought her ~1/2 a cord?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 9, 2017)

sb47 said:


> Down here Feb 14 is the magic date for the last possible freeze. My dad swore by it and always planted the garden on valentines day. I've never seen it freeze here after the 14th.



Where is that? It's snowed here on Memorial Day. I've hit frost while doing dirt work in July.

Feb 14 is still winter here. Roughly October to April. Though it's warming up some and we have about 9hrs of daylight now.


----------



## Guswhit (Feb 9, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Where is that? It's snowed here on Memorial Day. I've hit frost while doing dirt work in July.
> 
> Feb 14 is still winter here. Roughly October to April. Though it's warming up some and we have about 9hrs of daylight now.



I think he's in Texas. I've had it snow on me as late as May 6th. That was 1988, the year of the bad drought here in corn country. I will never forget it, nearly starved, had just graduated from college and thought I was going to make a mint starting a lawn service business, barely made my mower payments! Ah, youth, wasn't scared of anything back then!


----------



## sb47 (Feb 9, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Where is that? It's snowed here on Memorial Day. I've hit frost while doing dirt work in July.
> 
> Feb 14 is still winter here. Roughly October to April. Though it's warming up some and we have about 9hrs of daylight now.




South east Texas.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 9, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> That's an odd way to measure wood. I've guessed around 700-800 splits in a cord, so you brought her ~1/2 a cord?


Two-thirds of a cord -- 85 cubic feet. It all depends on the average size of the splits. In my book, it's not an odd way to measure wood by log count anymore. Take a look at 5-log bundles that sell for $5 apiece or a buck a log and 6-log bundles that sell for $6 apiece. Does anyone sell bundles by the cord?

I sell $5 bundles that average 8 to 9 logs per bundle. Nobody complains unless the bundle is so heavy that they cannot load it onto the truck's tailgate.


----------



## TheNerd (Feb 9, 2017)

I have come into lots of logs and more to come, previously sold to firewood splitters on my property for $50 a cord in logs or cord in the truck.
The pricing seems to be around $300/cord delivered. Arbutus or Madrona is more.
I talked to the guys with bottom window loads and it was $220. Around here anything in a truck is a jag of wood.
I went to load my F250 standard cab long box the same, throwing in by hand and couldn't find when to stop. I am trying to give value with out gouging myself to obtain same value. I needed the load and stacked to gauge actual size at home.
I now use my JD1070 loader and stack the 6 foot bucket about 3 feet tall to load the truck and use 3 buckets. This gives me an accurate amount about 2 face cords at 16 inches(true 2/3 cord). The primary length cut here for wood stoves. I had a volunteer cut some logs up to 20 inches and if they can burn them same price. 
I am in a competitive area and even asked the big guys if I could sell, they replied they can't keep up.
Sell it for what you can get. Those that pay don't complain, those looking for a deal always complain. I do not advertise, only leave the pick up loaded. It is price/load but I do know the actual cubic feet. I would not want to load a full cord of wood on my truck and deliver. 
I am in the gulf islands, BC Canada if it does not show. Mainly Douglas fir and Arbutus wood for me. The big guys sell a lot of Alder mixed.

I am in favor of donating some wood to the needy if you can. I had a tree fell with a bucket truck for me for free and donated the dead stand fir to the local copper kettle as it did not cost me. The smiles/thanks are priceless.
If an order it is mostly the smaller stuff.(easy to handle for the elderly or infirm.)
Fundraisers where they can bid on the load is very fulfilling in they will way over pay.
My comment on an old topic.
Chad.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 9, 2017)

Wood Doctor said:


> Two-thirds of a cord -- 85 cubic feet. It all depends on the average size of the splits. In my book, it's not an odd way to measure wood by log count anymore. Take a look at 5-log bundles that sell for $5 apiece or a buck a log and 6-log bundles that sell for $6 apiece. Does anyone sell bundles by the cord?
> 
> I sell $5 bundles that average 8 to 9 logs per bundle. Nobody complains unless the bundle is so heavy that they cannot load it onto the truck's tailgate.



6-8 depending g on size. It's 1+ cu ft, so whatever it takes to fill the holder.

I've never counted how many splits in a cord, just I get around 100 bundles out of a cord and they are around 7 splits each.

I don't delivery less than a cord. I prefer doing 5.5 cord orders (what my big truck holds)


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 11, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> 6-8 depending g on size. It's 1+ cu ft, so whatever it takes to fill the holder. I've never counted how many splits in a cord, just I get around 100 bundles out of a cord and they are around 7 splits each. I don't deliver less than a cord. I prefer doing 5.5 cord orders (what my big truck holds)


That means my bundles are too big. Shucks, I doubt I could ever ever get 60 of my bundles into a 1-ton pickup truck. For me, 60 bundles is at least 500 splits.


----------



## woodshax (Feb 13, 2017)

Location, Location, location.......and the smaller the bundle the bigger the profit. We sell only at state parks so the intended use is for ambiance not heat. Our bags are 2cu ft by volume but you can only fit about 1.3 cuft in a bag....(mixed sized cuts so they can start a fire easily)....$11.65 a bag plus tax and they sell well all year long.....Experiment....raise the price $1 or so and see how much less you sell....and then increase until people start walking away


----------



## Marine5068 (Feb 13, 2017)

redheadwoodshed said:


> I get 150$ a cord(128 cu. ft.). Delivery is extra.


Not up here. It's typically $300-$350 (CAD) a cord of mixed hardwood now. Last year was around $250 -$300 with delivery extra.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 13, 2017)

Wood Doctor said:


> That means my bundles are too big. Shucks, I doubt I could ever ever get 60 of my bundles into a 1-ton pickup truck. For me, 60 bundles is at least 500 splits.



Can get 1/2 a cord in a full size truck.


----------



## Guswhit (Feb 13, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Can get 1/2 a cord in a full size truck.



You guys are going to get spanked for talking in truck load quantities!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 13, 2017)

Guswhit said:


> You guys are going to get spanked for talking in truck load quantities!


Not really. My customers know how big a pickup truck is and most have no idea how big a cord of wood is. A lot of this was caused by the terms, "face cord" and "full cord."

In October, I delivered a truckload of wood with my Ranger. The customer said, "Thank you, Edwin. That's almost twice as much as I thought you were going to bring. I only wanted a cord."


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 14, 2017)

Guswhit said:


> You guys are going to get spanked for talking in truck load quantities!



No other way to measure when people pickup. 95% use a truck, the remainder use a trailer, car, van, 4 wheeler, bike, etc.
I sure as heck am not spending time stacking it!


----------



## sb47 (Feb 14, 2017)

Guswhit said:


> You guys are going to get spanked for talking in truck load quantities!



Been sellin cord wood for years. Every time someone buys a half cord and loads it in there truck, It always equals a full load for a full size truck, Short beds it's over the bed rail. I pull from a measured stack 4'x8'x20'' and it always equals a truck load. So using a truck to judge a half cord is not far off.


----------



## Marine5068 (Feb 14, 2017)

Fyrebug said:


> Since there is so many folks with a chainsaw selling wood on this forum, i'd like to get a feel what a cord is worth nowadays.
> 
> I live in the city and get a face cord split and deliver for $95 each. Lenght is 12". It seems the price goes up $5 every year.


Where are you located Fyrebug? (fellow Ontarian)


----------



## mohick (Feb 15, 2017)

you talking a true cord or some of the "cords" you see on this site ???


----------



## sb47 (Feb 15, 2017)

mohick said:


> you talking a true cord or some of the "cords" you see on this site ???



Most people are not so anal that they insist on exactly a full legal cord.
Most understand that splits cut at 24'' are to long for most fire places or wood stoves.
I measure my splits be eye and they end up somewhere around 18'' to 20'' in length. 
The few inches missing on the ends doesn't seem to bother most people.
Now if your cutting shorter wood like say 16" then you would need 3 stacks 4'x8'x16'' to equal a full legal cord. 
I charge more for a full cord of 16'' splits because it is more work to split the extra amount to equal a full cord.
When I stack green wood, I stack it to about 5 foot tall. By the time it's seasoned the stack will shrink down to about 4' tall, maybe a little over 4'.
Labor is the biggest cost in producing firewood, so more labor equals a higher cost. 
"ALL" my wood is stacked in 1/4, 1/2, or whats called a face cord.
People are invited out to look, feel, smell, touch the wood. There welcome to buy or keep shopping. There choice.
My wood is what it is, you look, you like, you buy. If not, thanks for looking. Have a great day.
Only the most frugal, anal bargain hunters will walk away empty handed.


----------



## sb47 (Feb 15, 2017)

Here is an example of how I stack my wood for sales.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 15, 2017)

sb47 said:


> Here is an example of how I stack my wood for sales.


This idea fascinates me. Each stack division could be resting on one 4' x 4' pallet. The stack could be 6' high with two rows, and then I would have a truckload almost on the money. The roofs would have been great last year with all the rain we had because drying conditions were deplorable. I really need to strongly consider this option. Two thumbs up!


----------



## svk (Feb 15, 2017)

Do you guys get a lot of tire kickers from online ads?


----------



## sb47 (Feb 15, 2017)

svk said:


> Do you guys get a lot of tire kickers from online ads?



Not really, maybe every now and then.


----------



## sb47 (Feb 15, 2017)

I also sell buy the basket. I always end up with chunks of odd sizes but it's great wood. I scored some baskets and sell them for $110 each.
Each basket is 48''x48''x40'' just shy of a half cord by cubic feet. A basket will fill a full size truck level with bed.
These baskets make great storage for firewood. They won't rot, rust and can be stacked.
The first picture are my baskets. I added another picture I saw online where someone used the tubs for a rain shelter. Pretty good idea.


----------



## sb47 (Feb 16, 2017)

I've tried many ways to cure, store and have wood measured and ready for sale.
Here is a picture of one my wood racks I built out of recycled lumber. It's divided into 4'x4'10'' sections and holds 10 cords.


----------



## sb47 (Feb 16, 2017)

Here is another way I stack and store, sell wood.
I built some light weight racks that are easy to move around and set up easily.
These racks are 8'x4' with a divider in the middle.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 16, 2017)

Problem with that is you'd need easily 5 acres to season enough wood for a year. I'm on 5 acres and barelybhavevenoughbroom to store logs even. Usually have 300-500 cords of logs in the yard. I move on average 10 cords a week.


----------



## KiwiBro (Feb 16, 2017)

The Germans do it well:


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 16, 2017)

KiwiBro said:


> The Germans do it well:
> 
> View attachment 558474



That's maybe 45-50 cords, so a slow month of sales. Never mind the cost of those bins and labor in handling them.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 16, 2017)

sb47 said:


> I also sell buy the basket. I always end up with chunks of odd sizes but it's great wood. I scored some baskets and sell them for $110 each.
> Each basket is 48''x48''x40'' just shy of a half cord by cubic feet. A basket will fill a full size truck level with bed.
> These baskets make great storage for firewood. They won't rot, rust and can be stacked.
> The first picture are my baskets. I added another picture I saw online where someone used the tubs for a rain shelter. Pretty good idea.


Anybody with a potbelly stove or a top loader would love this basket storage idea because they love short lengths that don't stack well. I have three customers that beg for shorts and I never seem to run out of them, once all the other logs are cut 16" to 18". The shorts also dry faster.

Roofs over them and pallets underneath all seem to be in order as long as we keep getting this extra rain. It would also help when the snow returns.


----------



## Fireaxman (Feb 19, 2017)

sb47 said:


> I also sell buy the basket. I always end up with chunks of odd sizes but it's great wood. I scored some baskets ...


Where can I get some of those baskets ? I am splitting 40,000 pounds of live oak. A lot of it shatters in the splitter because of all the twisted grain and knots and it is coming out in chunks and short pieces. It is Excellent wood, very high BTU, but it doesn't stack well. Your baskets would be Excellent for it.

Because of coastal erosion, hurricanes, man made canals, and other sources of salt water intrusion we have lost thousands of acres of mature live oak down here. Commercial splitters don't like to fool with it because it is so difficult to split, but it is a ready source of high BTU wood for me. I need me some of those Baskets!


----------



## NormP (Feb 20, 2017)

Well I read the whole thread. It's so amusing to see how many people get their panties in a wad over the different terms used. If you and the customer are both happy, or you're using a term that is generally accepted in your region, who cares? I'd guess that as with most things, the ones doing the most complaining do the least work.


----------



## sb47 (Feb 20, 2017)

Fireaxman said:


> Where can I get some of those baskets ? I am splitting 40,000 pounds of live oak. A lot of it shatters in the splitter because of all the twisted grain and knots and it is coming out in chunks and short pieces. It is Excellent wood, very high BTU, but it doesn't stack well. Your baskets would be Excellent for it.
> 
> Because of coastal erosion, hurricanes, man made canals, and other sources of salt water intrusion we have lost thousands of acres of mature live oak down here. Commercial splitters don't like to fool with it because it is so difficult to split, but it is a ready source of high BTU wood for me. I need me some of those Baskets!




I won't even let live oak on my property. I love the trees and the wood, Just hate splitting it. It does make about the best firewood there is, and many in the hill country use it for smoking. ( I grill with it) It's probably one of the highest BTU oaks out there, but you are correct, the grain is weaved together and doesn't split very well. If it wasn't so hard to split it would be my choice of oak for the fireplace.
I sent you a PM on the baskets.


----------



## sb47 (Feb 20, 2017)

NormP said:


> Well I read the whole thread. It's so amusing to see how many people get their panties in a wad over the different terms used. If you and the customer are both happy, or you're using a term that is generally accepted in your region, who cares? I'd guess that as with most things, the ones doing the most complaining do the least work.




I see your new to the site, so first off, welcome.
Like most other forums, we have our fare share of grimmer/spelling police, along with the "know it all's" It's best to just ignore them. If you feed a troll they just keep coming back for more.
I won't name, names but you'll soon learn who they are.
Enjoy the site!


----------



## cantoo (Feb 20, 2017)

NormP, congratulations on reading the whole thread. You are the winner of a cord of wood but you have to answer a Skill Testing question 1st. The question is : What size of vehicle will you need to haul your cord of wood home?
A- 2500 GMC truck with 6.5' box.
B- S15 GMC with long box.
C- 1 ton dual rear wheel truck.


----------



## NormP (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm really in trouble I guess, because I only need a rick, and I drive a dodge truck.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## sb47 (Feb 21, 2017)

cantoo said:


> NormP, congratulations on reading the whole thread. You are the winner of a cord of wood but you have to answer a Skill Testing question 1st. The question is : What size of vehicle will you need to haul your cord of wood home?
> A- 2500 GMC truck with 6.5' box.
> B- S15 GMC with long box.
> C- 1 ton dual rear wheel truck.




That depends on how many trips you will need to make.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 21, 2017)

sb47 said:


> That depends on how many trips you will need to make.


Correct. It takes me only two trips to haul a full cord of firewood in my Ford Ranger. I get 21 mpg. Most 1-ton pickups that might be able to haul a full cord get about 11 mpg or less.


----------



## cantoo (Feb 21, 2017)

NormP, good luck hauling anything in a Dodge. This is a face cord, truck and trailer. I usually get two 6 packs for this combo.


----------



## NormP (Feb 22, 2017)

Since you're Canadian do the six packs have to be Molson?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 22, 2017)

Wood Doctor said:


> Correct. It takes me only two trips to haul a full cord of firewood in my Ford Ranger. I get 21 mpg. Most 1-ton pickups that might be able to haul a full cord get about 11 mpg or less.



It wouldn't pay well hauling wood like that. I haul 2 cords in my small truck., 5.5 in my big truck. Soon will have 2 more small trucks setup.
Some deliveries are 150+ miles.

~2500lbs on a Ranger is nuts. I hauled a 700lb 4 wheeler in one once, it was on the bumpstops.


----------



## cantoo (Feb 22, 2017)

This was tonight's smart move. Buddy from work has Friday off and wanted a load of wood so I decided that I could get it done. Yeah well that isn't happening now. Did alright until I hit the path I've been using all winter to go back and forth, looks like the frost was pretty deep and all came out today. It's my wife's truck so I told her she needs to get it out. That also isn't happening. 30 ash logs 13'4" long, smallest is 8" and largest is maybe 15", anybody care to guess the weight?


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 22, 2017)

I estimate 20 tons, depending on moisture content. Figure 10 cords processed for firewood at 4000 lb apiece. You needed a bigger trailer and harder ground.


----------



## cantoo (Feb 22, 2017)

10 cords? Darn I'm selling wood to you. Oh wait, face cords?
I guesstimated 2 3/4 full cords so using your weight about 11,000 lbs on truck and trailer. Well that explains the sinking to the axle issue. I figure my tractor weighs around 7,000 lbs so that isn't going to get it pulled out either. I guess I could have the neighbour plant wheat around it. I guess I'm going truck shopping this weekend.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 23, 2017)

cantoo said:


> 10 cords? Darn I'm selling wood to you. Oh wait, face cords?
> I guesstimated 2 3/4 full cords so using your weight about 11,000 lbs on truck and trailer. Well that explains the sinking to the axle issue. I figure my tractor weighs around 7,000 lbs so that isn't going to get it pulled out either. I guess I could have the neighbour plant wheat around it. I guess I'm going truck shopping this weekend.


So you say that is less than 3 full cords of wood? Seems bigger to me. I guess I overestimated the log lengths. They look like 16 footers on the trailer and 9 footers on the truck bed. You needed a flat bed bunk trailer for that load.


----------



## cantoo (Feb 23, 2017)

Unloaded about half of the logs and was able to back out and drive across a different spot and then reloaded the logs. I also left 4 logs off the load, it was really really heavy. My buddy is happy, now he has some work to do tomorrow. Drove past 2 cruisers on the way there too.


----------



## sb47 (Feb 23, 2017)

cantoo said:


> Unloaded about half of the logs and was able to back out and drive across a different spot and then reloaded the logs. I also left 4 logs off the load, it was really really heavy. My buddy is happy, now he has some work to do tomorrow. Drove past 2 cruisers on the way there too.
> View attachment 560150



That's a good load for sure. I'm all about getting there safely and without issues. No one like blowing tires, or breaking springs,axles. DOT fines can get pricey too. It's better to make two trips safely then one risky one.


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Feb 23, 2017)

I just bought a used Chevy pickup. Can I still post on ArboristSite?
Edit: I didn't really plan to, it just kind of happened...


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 23, 2017)

Sandhill Crane said:


> I just bought a used Chevy pickup. Can I still post on ArboristSite?
> Edit: I didn't really plan to, it just kind of happened...


I can buy a '94 Chevy today for $500 that runs. Has a new tranny and a big 8' box. Springs and shocks look good. "Only" 180,ooo miles on it and I have a place to park it next to where all my firewood is. Tires are in good shape. I could use it for delivery and buy myself something newer to get to it. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## cantoo (Feb 23, 2017)

sb47, it's a heavy trailer with new tires on it and at 65 kms per hour I was taking my time anyway so no worries. I live out in the country only met a couple of cars and no real hills around here either.


----------



## sb47 (Feb 23, 2017)

cantoo said:


> sb47, it's a heavy trailer with new tires on it and at 65 kms per hour I was taking my time anyway so no worries. I live out in the country only met a couple of cars and no real hills around here either.



That's good to hear. I hate to see people taking unnecessary risk just to save a dollar.
No your rig looks like it in great shape and well taken care of.
I wish I had your tractor. I need a front loader.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 24, 2017)

sb47 said:


> That's good to hear. I hate to see people taking unnecessary risk just to save a dollar. No your rig looks like it in great shape and well taken care of. I wish I had your tractor. I need a front loader.


One of my buddies had the perfect solution to all of this. He bought a picker truck that can carry 12 tons and pick up a 6000 lb log if needed. The picker truck does it all, provided he can get it to the trees. When the terrain is so bad that he can't, he drags the logs to the picker truck with a skid loader.

One year I bought a full picker truck load of 8' to 9' logs from him. There must have been 15 full loads for my pickup truck in this collection:


----------



## cantoo (Feb 24, 2017)

Wood Doctor, a picker truck would be handy for some but not needed enough for me. I now have access to all the wood I want right behind my house so I have enough log wagons and trailers to get the wood home. Only time I need to go on the road is if I sell any and I really don't need to do that if I don't want to. I sell just enough so that my wife thinks it's "breakevenableable" to buy wood toys. My log piles are getting pretty big so I figured I might as well sell a little so that I have an excuse to go back and cut more wood.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 24, 2017)

cantoo said:


> Wood Doctor, a picker truck would be handy for some but not needed enough for me. I now have access to all the wood I want right behind my house so I have enough log wagons and trailers to get the wood home. Only time I need to go on the road is if I sell any and I really don't need to do that if I don't want to. I sell just enough so that my wife thinks it's "breakevenableable" to buy wood toys. My log piles are getting pretty big so I figured I might as well sell a little so that I have an excuse to go back and cut more wood.


That makes sense to me. I don't own any big equipment either. But, when you see one of these picker trucks in action, it makes you drool. At $400 a load, I can buy the logs and come out ahead by processing and then selling them all, like the ones in the Pic shown above. I think I sold 600 bundles from that pile and burned all the rest in my stove. That put me about $2 grand ahead.


----------



## sb47 (Feb 24, 2017)

A picker truck is a lot of truck just for firewood. The cost of owning and operating such a big truck is awful high. Smaller equipment takes more trips per cubic foot but you don't have DOT regs and high insurance. Plus the added cost of big tires and the repairs on big equipment is much higher. Big equipment takes big money to keep up with. Firewood generally has a low profit rate.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 24, 2017)

sb47 said:


> A picker truck is a lot of truck just for firewood. The cost of owning and operating such a big truck is awful high. Smaller equipment takes more trips per cubic foot but you don't have DOT regs and high insurance. Plus the added cost of big tires and the repairs on big equipment is much higher. Big equipment takes big money to keep up with. Firewood generally has a low profit rate.


Correct in all respects. The payback is not there if using it strictly for firewood sales. I think my logger buddy bought his used for $8,000 or so. He repairs it himself most of the time. Even the hydraulic hoses are expensive. He's also commercially licensed, and that costs him a bunch of bread each year. His salvation to cover all these costs is to sell 15,000 bd ft a week to a saw mill and another 5,000 bd ft of tree tops to a mulching operation. My purchase was a fly on his shoulder.


----------



## sb47 (Feb 24, 2017)

Wood Doctor said:


> Correct in all respects. The payback is not there if using it strictly for firewood sales. I think my logger buddy bought his used for $8,000 or so. He repairs it himself most of the time. Even the hydraulic hoses are expensive. He's also commercially licensed, and that costs him a bunch of bread each year. His salvation to cover all these costs is to sell 15,000 bd ft a week to a saw mill and another 5,000 bd ft of tree tops to a mulching operation. My purchase was a fly on his shoulder.



Yep I suspect he just delivers firewood on the side for extra income. I drove large commercial trucks for 30 years. I know how much it cost to keep a big truck on the road. It aint cheap by no means.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 25, 2017)

I charge 160$ for a cord of rounds delivered for dead spruce, or 200 if I split it. Delivery radius is only 10 miles.
Overhead is about 15$/cord, so I'm really rollin in the dough if I slice and dice a hundred cords/ year.
I like it that way, inspite of being old, aimless, bald, stupid, blind, broke, deaf, ugly, bipolar, short, fat and sexualy dysfunctional, but I still have lots of wood which will never come to an end. Lol.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 25, 2017)

Picker truck? You mean a log truck?

Have this one at the shop and a 3 axle one for 20ft logs.

Equipment is a needed thing. I sold just over 500 cords of firewood last year, hope to do 700 this year.


----------



## mijdirtyjeep (Feb 25, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Equipment is a needed thing. I sold just over 500 cords of firewood last year, hope to do 700 this year.



I agree, it is all about making you more productive. Wife has a hard time with my toy purchases (her words) sometimes, but when the cash is flowing in during the summer, there is no complaints.

As far as insurance goes, big truck/little truck/pickup truck, commercial insurance is not cheap anyway you look at it. Just my truck went up over $500/year going from personal insurance to commercial.

Thing that guys that deliver on a small scale don't realize is they need commercial insurance as you are using your truck for profit. Get into an accident one time with your vehicle and hurt someone (even if it is their fault) you are screwed if your insurance company denies your claim as you were hauling commercially.

Kinda back on topic, I am not selling a 2/cord load but buying a 2/cord load today for $140/cord split and supposedly seasoned and all Oak. That $40/more a cord than I have been paying for all Oak (green and processed right into the dump trailer of his conveyor), but my guy ran out last week


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 25, 2017)

Had a lady comment once about me not wanting to do firewood all my life, like it was equal to scrounging for bottles to turn in or panhandling.

When I told her I easily could have bought a nice house with what the equipment cost her eyes got big. I mean shoot just a new skid steer is 50-60k.


----------



## sb47 (Feb 25, 2017)

mijdirtyjeep said:


> I agree, it is all about making you more productive. Wife has a hard time with my toy purchases (her words) sometimes, but when the cash is flowing in during the summer, there is no complaints.
> 
> As far as insurance goes, big truck/little truck/pickup truck, commercial insurance is not cheap anyway you look at it. Just my truck went up over $500/year going from personal insurance to commercial.
> 
> ...




That's exactly I quit making delivery's. All my wood is pick up only. I also secured a contract with several tree company's to bring me wood that they would normally have to pay to dump. So I don't have to drive somewhere and cut and collect wood and I don't deliver.
I also do not make out any receipts or keep any records. 
The only risk I take is having someone on my property. Witch my Home owners will cover.
Most people around here will come pick up there wood. I don't get many request for delivery's.
My tree guy's keep me stocked with all the wood I can sell so my cost is just labor and fuel, oil, chains.
I also started only keeping a smaller amount split and ready for sales.
The reason for that is simply to keep my stock small.
Wood that is still a log is not considered firewood, until it's processed and split.
The whole idea is to keep cost down, production high, and keep a low profile, with steady regular costumers.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 25, 2017)

I rarely get people who want to pickup cords of wood. Maybe 10 cords a year.

Why would you keep a low profile? When someone thinks of firewood, I want them to think of my company!


----------



## cantoo (Feb 25, 2017)

My wife runs a grass cutting business so the truck is already insured commercial. I haven't yellow stickered the trailer yet though. We claim the income because we are planning on claiming more expenses for the firewood business this year. We got audited a few years ago and they said we don't have enough income from the firewood to be able to claim expenses on firewood gear. He had no problem with us claiming the income but not the expenses. The dipsheet also said we couldn't claim it because we use the wood to heat our house, I reminded him that we also heat the shop with it to repair our business equipment. I hate tax people. I work my azz off all week and they get my money. I work my azz off all weekend and they get even more of my money.


----------



## sb47 (Feb 26, 2017)

cantoo said:


> My wife runs a grass cutting business so the truck is already insured commercial. I haven't yellow stickered the trailer yet though. We claim the income because we are planning on claiming more expenses for the firewood business this year. We got audited a few years ago and they said we don't have enough income from the firewood to be able to claim expenses on firewood gear. He had no problem with us claiming the income but not the expenses. The dipsheet also said we couldn't claim it because we use the wood to heat our house, I reminded him that we also heat the shop with it to repair our business equipment. I hate tax people. I work my azz off all week and they get my money. I work my azz off all weekend and they get even more of my money.




I receive my firewood from tree companies that are taking down dead or dying trees or trees that need removing for a variety of reasons.
If you are using wood from trees that normally would be sent to the land fill, could you use that as a rite off because you are recycling a wast product?


----------



## Cambium (Feb 26, 2017)

$200 for Full cord. 128cu ft (8'x4'x4').
There are some places around here charging $300 which is Ludacris.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 26, 2017)

cantoo said:


> My wife runs a grass cutting business so the truck is already insured commercial. I haven't yellow stickered the trailer yet though. We claim the income because we are planning on claiming more expenses for the firewood business this year. We got audited a few years ago and they said we don't have enough income from the firewood to be able to claim expenses on firewood gear. He had no problem with us claiming the income but not the expenses. The dipsheet also said we couldn't claim it because we use the wood to heat our house, I reminded him that we also heat the shop with it to repair our business equipment. I hate tax people. I work my azz off all week and they get my money. I work my azz off all weekend and they get even more of my money.



2 years ago I had a tax "expert"/bookee per do my books, she totally screwed it all up.
Had my taxes done with me owing 5k. I did them correctly with proper deductions, had a large refund. 

She claimed I couldn't expense equipment. Equipment bought and used for the business.


----------



## cantoo (Feb 26, 2017)

ValleyFirewood, Our accountant sold her business, she was to work with new owner for a year. She quit immediately and moved away. 4 years later we got audited and found out that the new owner wasn't a licenced accountant. She had made a ton of mistakes all of which we were accountable for and there was nothing we could do. $20,000 later we were finally done with the audit. They went back 5 years and did my son and daughter also because my wife had shared bank accounts with them. I could have killed the little prick auditor. We're very careful now with everything we do. I thought we owned our own small business, turns out we are just employees and our Boss lives in a big house in Ottawa and has a huge appetite for my money.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Feb 26, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> 2 years ago I had a tax "expert"/bookee per do my books, she totally screwed it all up.
> Had my taxes done with me owing 5k. I did them correctly with proper deductions, had a large refund.
> 
> She claimed I couldn't expense equipment. Equipment bought and used for the business.


That was an accountant who said equipment was not an expense item? Had she ever heard of depreciation? She was a quack in my book, not an accountant. Good thing you fired her.


----------



## Fireaxman (Feb 27, 2017)

Came by one of the local stores down here that sell bundled wood today and thought about this thread. Checked out one of their "Bundles" just to see what I would be paying them for a full cord. They sell 0.75 cubic feet for $7. Gentlemen, correct me if I am wrong, is that really $1,194.67 a cord ? Man in Bedico near me sells a full cord for $200. sb47, did you say:


sb47 said:


> Firewood generally has a low profit rate.


 ? Dang. Sure looks like SOMBODY has a pretty good profit margin down here.


----------



## cantoo (Feb 27, 2017)

Fireaxman, couple more people to add to your overhead when you are selling bundles to a store. More handling and more material cost etc. Due to my crappy heating firewood sales last fall it looks like I'm going to have to build another bundler to sell any wood. My good ash last year mostly went into campfires anyway. Ads around me right now are selling wood for $75 a face 16" so that's $225 a cord. Local delivery included and I bet they want cash too. Or better yet they charge you tax and pocket it.


----------



## Fireaxman (Feb 27, 2017)

I am tempted to try it. Two state campgrounds within 30 miles of me, one within 5 miles. Mild winter last three years means I have ten cords of seasoned inventory on hand and another five cords on the ground, and Randy puts up couple hundred cords a year for $200 a cord. I took 17 cubic feet into Fountainbleau State Park last week to enjoy an evening fire with a friend and several campers ask me to sell them some of our wood, so the market is ready. I am retired and this is just a hobby for me. Cut out the middle man, sit out on the road with a trailer and a good beer for a couple of hours, shoot the breeze and pick a few tunes on guitar with an old friend who has property fronting on the highway near the park, this could be a pretty good gig.


----------



## sb47 (Feb 27, 2017)

Fireaxman said:


> Came by one of the local stores down here that sell bundled wood today and thought about this thread. Checked out one of their "Bundles" just to see what I would be paying them for a full cord. They sell 0.75 cubic feet for $7. Gentlemen, correct me if I am wrong, is that really $1,194.67 a cord ? Man in Bedico near me sells a full cord for $200. sb47, did you say:
> ? Dang. Sure looks like SOMBODY has a pretty good profit margin down here.





I don't bundle, I bag. I don't sell by the cubic foot. I sell my bag wood by the pound.
Each bag holds 50+ pounds so as long as my weight is correct, it's legal.
Each bag holds approximately 18 to 20 splits cut to 13".
I also separate the heart wood from the sap wood and bark wood, and I offer small chunk wood as well.
My regular sap wood bark wood sells for $10.00 each.
Premium heart wood sells for $15.00.
Chunk wood sells for $15.00
I get an average of 120 bags per full 128 cubic foot cord.
I get an average of $1,300 to 1,800 per cord for bagged wood.
This varies a bit, some bags hold a little more or less depending on split diameter.
Here is an example of my bagged wood.
The women driving there nice cars love the bagged wood because it keeps there trunk clean.
It does take a bit more work cutting and splitting and bagging smaller wood to fit the bags. 
But the size is perfect for small or large fire boxes. Many people like the smaller size splits.


----------



## cantoo (Feb 27, 2017)

Fireaxman, I built 2 of these wagons last year. My son's boss sells slabwood and I figured this would help make things easier for them. Each space is about 20"x 20", takes about an hour ti fill it with slabwood, takes longer for body/limbwood of course. They sold a lot of wood out of it. I made one for myself but never bothered using it because I had too much crap to do already.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 27, 2017)

sb47 said:


> I don't bundle, I bag. I don't sell by the cubic foot. I sell my bag wood by the pound.
> Each bag holds 50+ pounds so as long as my weight is correct, it's legal.
> Each bag holds approximately 18 to 20 splits cut to 13".
> I also separate the heart wood from the sap wood and bark wood, and I offer small chunk wood as well.
> ...




What wood are you using that weighs 6000lbs a cord dry?


----------



## Fireaxman (Feb 27, 2017)

Ooops. Show stopper. 


sb47 said:


> ...as long as my weight is correct, it's legal.


Wonder what kind of hoops I would have to jump through to be "Legal" in St. Tammany Parish, Louisiana. I am definitely going to be "Honest" in my dealings with all people. But "Legal" puts a lot of extra bureaucracy into the equation.


----------



## sb47 (Feb 27, 2017)

Fireaxman said:


> Ooops. Show stopper.
> 
> Wonder what kind of hoops I would have to jump through to be "Legal" in St. Tammany Parish, Louisiana. I am definitely going to be "Honest" in my dealings with all people. But "Legal" puts a lot of extra bureaucracy into the equation.



It's sold as advertised. 50lb bag starting from 10 dollars a bag.


----------



## sb47 (Feb 27, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> What wood are you using that weighs 6000lbs a cord dry?


I did say it varies a bit. It's just an average, I haven't really done an accurate count, I have counted a few cords and it varies a bit. I would have to average 10 to 20 cords to get a better average.


----------



## sb47 (Feb 27, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> What wood are you using that weighs 6000lbs a cord dry?


Post oak dry cord is around 5,500 lbs according to the weight tables on the internet.
This is also BBQ wood, not firewood. I live in the deep south where moisture percentages tend to be higher because of the humid climate. Getting lower then that with air drying is impossible down here.
All my competition cookers like it a bit on the moist side. If it's too dry they say it burns too fast and too hot.


----------



## Fireaxman (Feb 27, 2017)

cantoo said:


> ...I built 2 of these wagons last year.


Sweet! Customer sees exactly what he or she is getting, easy and quick to load, highly visible ... Good marketing technique! But a lot of work to set up and some expense for the frame I imagine. I have two 18 foot and an 8 foot flat trailers, pretty easy to just throw some wood on and go sit by the road. Most of the men I see around here selling on the road sell by the wheelbarrow load off of an open trailer. I'm thinking I could just make a single "One Cubic Foot" bin or "Two Cubic Foot" bin and sell it by the cubic foot straight off the trailer. "Legal", however, adds a lot of Overhead! Don't think I am ambitious enough to satisfy the bureaucracy.


----------



## sb47 (Feb 28, 2017)

cantoo said:


> Fireaxman, I built 2 of these wagons last year. My son's boss sells slabwood and I figured this would help make things easier for them. Each space is about 20"x 20", takes about an hour ti fill it with slabwood, takes longer for body/limbwood of course. They sold a lot of wood out of it. I made one for myself but never bothered using it because I had too much crap to do already.
> View attachment 561184



I like that trailer idea, unfortunately folks around here are not that honest. If they didn't steal the wood, they would steal the wood and the kitty too.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 28, 2017)

sb47 said:


> I did say it varies a bit. It's just an average, I haven't really done an accurate count, I have counted a few cords and it varies a bit. I would have to average 10 to 20 cords to get a better average.



I was just curious. The heartwood, etc I guess makes more sense with cooking? Wood is wood to me, but I cook with a microwave haha!




sb47 said:


> Post oak dry cord is around 5,500 lbs according to the weight tables on the internet.
> This is also BBQ wood, not firewood. I live in the deep south where moisture percentages tend to be higher because of the humid climate. Getting lower then that with air drying is impossible down here.
> All my competition cookers like it a bit on the moist side. If it's too dry they say it burns too fast and too hot.


----------



## cantoo (Feb 28, 2017)

The trailer sits in front of their Harley motorcycle shop, wouldn't be a real bright place to rip off. 2 noisy German shepards are housed about 80' away. Most people don't get out of their car after shop hours. Owner lives in part of the shop. Police station is just down the road too. Road traffic is busy enough that if someone was stupid enough to steal the wood they would get a crowbar thru the rear window before they got onto the highway. Trailer frame was $200 and wood was left over from work so pretty much free. I buy garbage bags at auctions cheap so if customer wants to bag it they can. Campgrounds are only a couple of miles away. The also sell larger amounts off of a pile but it's a pain and takes time to deal with. Owners Dad is there most weekends and he looks after the wood sales to keep him busy.


----------



## Marine5068 (Feb 28, 2017)

Fireaxman said:


> Came by one of the local stores down here that sell bundled wood today and thought about this thread. Checked out one of their "Bundles" just to see what I would be paying them for a full cord. They sell 0.75 cubic feet for $7. Gentlemen, correct me if I am wrong, is that really $1,194.67 a cord ? Man in Bedico near me sells a full cord for $200. sb47, did you say:
> ? Dang. Sure looks like SOMBODY has a pretty good profit margin down here.


Stores near me sell one cubic foot of bagged hardwood for $10 a bag. That's $1280 a cord.
I sell some campfire wood in used pellet bags from time to time for $5 a bag and I sell out quick every time. 
Last year I think I only made up like 75 of them. It puts a little money back in my pocket for saw chain and oil/gas.
I was thinking of buying log lengths and processing them for my heat and some sales.


----------



## woodshax (Mar 1, 2017)

I have said it before.....selling bags of firewood inside state parks it the way to go....if you sell to gas stations or convenience stores they will take your price and double it so you are down to $500-600 a cord. We only sell our firewood at state parks and for the right to be the only firewood sales on the park I pay them 10% of the gross......We are up to 10 parks in the DFW area and expanding to 13 next week..... I have 6 more parks in North East Texas that want our machines and service but they are too far away and I can't find any reliable firewood guys to fill them for us. We get between $1000 and $1200 a cord and are looking at gross sales of between $150,000 to $200,000 for 2017


----------



## cantoo (Mar 1, 2017)

I forgot to mention that the trailer is the same on both sides so it holds about 48 bins worth and takes an hour to load from empty. He hardly ever lets it get empty but leaves 3 or 4 bins empty so people think the wood is always moving. The other side faces the highway. Has a big sign on it for summer and even sells some campfire wood to snowmobilers in the winter. My big dump trailer sits about 50' away and is loaded with split ash and has a sign on it for $xxx per load delivered. That's how I sold most of my wood last fall.


----------

